# short throw shifter install



## shai x boi racer (Aug 12, 2005)

hey guys...

I need a website or some sort of explanation of how to install the short shifter for the s13. 

<img src="http://store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-5006790027353_1873_247350010>

this one to be exact. my kit didnt have a installation manual. so i dont know what goes where and how. well... i've taken of the lever installed it and all... but the other parts... like the ring, that square piece... and the 2 arched pieces... i have no clue where to put them.


heeeelp


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

maybe this helps...
http://www.240sx.org/links/installs/short_shifter/index.html


----------



## shai x boi racer (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish it did... but it doesnt. because i already searched that. its a different typei wish that that image showed up. but it didnt... anyone else?

<img src=http://store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-5006790027353_1873_247350010>


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

shai x boi racer said:


> I wish it did... but it doesnt. because i already searched that. its a different typei wish that that image showed up. but it didnt... anyone else?
> 
> <img src=http://store1.yimg.com/I/yhst-5006790027353_1873_247350010>


send me the image through my email. It's [email protected] I'll post the pic.


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I had the type of shifter in my car, I ended up having a bit of trouble with it so I took it back out, then put it in, back out... If you still need info PM me.


----------



## shai x boi racer (Aug 12, 2005)

K guys... thanks for the help... i didnt realize that the spring retainer and the c-clip were 2 different things. after staring at the plate long and hard I noticed it and realized that the ting i was taking off the plate was actually the plate. after figuring out how it all went together I freakin lost one of the half moons. where can i get another one of those???


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

i bet you gotthe 50$ short shifter off e bay


----------

